# LGD pup is here!!



## secuono (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my new pup! Her name is Śnieżka. She has two pools and a tarp that gives her 85% shade all day long. 
Noticed my Silver Fox rabbit was panting like she was on the Sun, had to move her into a pen on the grass to get her cool. Really hope nothing gets into the yard while she is out there, she is due in a few days and is my last SF! 
Śnieżka has met the ducks and the buff Silkie chicken, since she kept pecking at her, lol. She would rather flop in the mud out with the ducks than be in her pen that is in the duck pen. 
In a few days, once she has met everyone, I will start leaving her out with the birds longer and longer. No sheep for her to be harmed by, so her learning will go a bit faster than others who have them with goats/sheep. 
Met some of the rabbits as well, played bounce and pounce with some duck eggs and 'helped' me with watering rabbits. 
I got some Guinea keets, hen was fine, then hated them. So I need to get a bulb and extension cord to heat the chicks & keets. 
Śnieżka will meet the sheep and horses tomorrow, from a bit of a distance, but still more of a meet than just kind of knowing they are around, lol. 
Better pics tomorrow.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh she is adorable!!!!!!  Congratulations on your new baby


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh Congratulations. How adorable. I love it.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks!
Every 1.5-2hrs I've been going out to let her out from the pen to run around and sniff everyone. 

I've read that a new study shows that Hip Dysplasia is caused more-so by inactive pups from 6-20wks of age than foods with high protein. Plus it's fun to hang out with her.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2012)

Pic overload warning!


























Other pics.
Drake who was attacked by fox, doing well.





Copes Tree frog, one of 8+ living in pool...not pond. 





Keets and chick. 





Bucks, keeping blue. 





My duckies following me, 21 total. 









Ducklings living with adult ducks in harmony, difficult to do with chicks & chickens.  Another reason ducks are better to raise for meat than chickens!





Baby Cali and mom Cali napping. She had 3 kits this time, 2 died from the heat, mom kept adding hay/fur! This one I saved, bare nest for a week and now no nest at all.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on your LGD!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2012)

She is living w/ducks, chickens and rabbits, that's her job. So far, just saying no works. But I slap any dog/cat that makes a weird move towards the little critters, so she shouldn't ever get to 'killing' stage. 

As for tying dead stuff to them, I don't believe in that. My dogs will eat them, they get raw food and she will end up thinking it's a treat. Like the others, she will learn dead vs live and what she is allowed to play/nibble on and what she can't.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 9, 2012)

.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2012)

No, it does not work. My little dog likes her dead meat to be rotting 2-5 days before she eats it. The other dog rather it be fresh, but will eat rotting meat, too. 

Many people have tried it and it failed terribly, just because it works for you, doesn't mean it works for all. Nothing "works for all/one size fits all"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new LGD!

She has a very SMART face expression. By looking at her, I believe she will be a good dog.
What a beautiful name! Snow White from a Fairy Tail  
She does have a symmetrically shaped charcoal black head mask - very nice look! The name should be "Wegielek"...ha ha.....

Some puppies are already born being extremely smart and they never touch a chicken or other critter.
No further correction ever needed. That's how my dogs were (my now adult dogs)
I wish for you, this is the case with your pup.

I'm swinging to ducks either. They are less trouble; they don't scratch my flowers, they don't fly to my kitchen windows...etc.
You do have lots of nice critters!

Oh, by the way; did you by any chance have your Sniezka from Mr. Cook?


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, she's from Dwight Cook. I don't like how thin and boney she is, but as long as she is healthy, it doesn't matter much, I'll fatten her up. 

The buff Silkie likes to be annoying, so she's flapped her paw at her and other cute puppy moves. But I tell her no if she starts to follow/go for her. 

I'm wondering if she can have play dates with our Bulldog puppy, since she has a lot of energy to play that I can't draw out. Like an hour a day separate from the birds, still in the yard, just to be a pup and then back to her birdies. Ideas?
She doesn't like toys or anything much, she wants to pounce and roll around. Since she can't do that w/the critters, Id think some kind of playmate might be ok.

Do you leave yours free with the birds? I'm not allowing it yet because the big yard has hot wire and I don't want her to meet that shock at such a young age and being so thin and new here. Birds free range all day, so their pen is open to the big yard, but since only six 4in apart strands stand between her and the highway, I don't want her to escape and get run over. I think I'll put a footer on the bird pen so she can be free with them when I'm home. She's found a way out of her pen already, so I'm not letting the birds free range. Her pen is cattle panels with mesh wire on the outside to keep her from coming out the holes.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 10, 2012)

I knew it I recognize that charcoal face  !

Of course that she can mingle with your other dogs, any time of a day. If your other dogs are already experienced as to not go towards highway, that would be a plus!
Puppies are following and do what older dogs does.  That near-by highway is very worrisome thing! You need to be extremely careful.
It is good that you won't let her to experience electric shock at such a young age. By the book - it is NOT recommended for puppy to get shock at such a young age. You can start at 6 months to introduce her to "hot wire", but....most of these LGD's are such a pain resistant, that even electric won't stop them.

To answer your question;
My was with the birds the minute they were born. They are always lose on a property with free ranging birds. They just live together in harmony.
I'm lucky that I'm far from highway. I don't have much of fencing. 
Another blessing of my is, that I work from home and can keep an eye on all animals all day long. Older dogs don't go that far. If they do, it's into the woods. The worst it happened for me, is porky pine quills 
When I'm leaving the house and don't want to worry, I just put them on a long ropes. They do much better on a ropes, then in confinement of any kind.


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm thinking she likes me too much, lol. So I'm gonna leave her be most of the time, only come to play when feeding her in the am and pm. 

She doesn't like toys, bones or peanut butter on hooves. Tried to leave her out with them, ended up pouncing on some birds. And since she doesn't care for toys, I locked her back up. 

Ideas on things she will want to play/chew on???


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 10, 2012)

Since you going to feed them raw diet any way, why dont you give her a REAL bone with sizeable quantity of meat on it. That will occupy her for hrs.
She is old enough to have that. My are a bit younger and they already eating meat.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new puppy! She's a real beauty already!
Is your puppy a Karakachan dog?

Btw, you're getting really good advices from Mzyla


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

She is a Great Pyrenees X Maremma.
I raise ducks for meat, so no big bones w/good meat on it. And have none in the freezer right now either. Can I pick up some fresh chicken w/bones from the store and give her that or do you think there's preservatives or other harmful things in it? 

She's not eating as much as I'd like, made her a frozen dinner of sorts when I go out before bedtime.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh no, God forbid chicken bones!!! She doesn't know yet how to eat it safely. The splinter might get stuck in her throat.
Get her Cow's or Pig's bone.


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

I've always read any bone is fine as long as it's raw.


----------



## secuono (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I made her "frozen dinners", one she's eating and loving it to bits! Other two for tomorrow.


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like your pup is making herself right at home!  Very cute!


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2012)

Last night she found out she can sleep on the crate, too.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 15, 2012)

They are smart aren't they!  We are getting our pups from Mzyla in 8 days.  I can't wait.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 16, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> You can start at 6 months to introduce her to "hot wire", but....most of these LGD's are such a pain resistant, that even electric won't stop them.


I got 2 pups, one at 12 weeks and one at 8 weeks. They both "met" the hot wire within a few days of being in our pasture. I didn't like it, but I had to leave it on and they needed to be in the field. They only hit it once or twice and now at 2 years of age they do not challenge the fence at all. I have many friends who have LGDs that go right over thier 4' fences. Mine keep thier distance. I like it that way.They stay home, and I couldn't own dogs that roam.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 16, 2012)

secuono,
She looks like such a sweetheart! Maremmas are smart LGDs. She does have 50/50 GP/Maremmas  that should equal to pretty good livestock guardian.
There is one lady on this Forum. She is in Oregon and has 2 Maremmas. Im following her Blog, here:
*http://forpeteysake.blogspot.com/*
She said that her Maremmas are excellent Guardians of animals and humans alike.
Im sure that if you cultivate your fruit properly, you will harvest handsomely when the time comes.

My remaining 5 pups will be pick up this coming weekend. I will be missing them!
Yet, I will be relieved 
_
8 weeks old pups on Guard on a front of goat's barn _





_Pup is wisely "dropping down" when little bucky is approaching with butting intentions._


----------

